# Weapons from 40k in real life



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

has any one thought that a wepon was so coolthat they just had to make one fore real 

i have made a power claw that fits over my left hand it isent that big but it is steal and i have gord many a soda can with it

i am working on an airsoft bolt pistle 

my chanesord dident get varey far befor i realised it wouldent work

and know laserpointer/flashlight lasguns unles they look riley good or are laspistle lighters


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Well why not, a little hobby project should never be turned down. Just make sure you don't make any bullets REALLY explosive :grin:


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i wanted to make an RC leamanruss and make it shoot real explosev shels


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

To the OP: You aren't also known as "Angorns son" are you? (on other boards?)

Many of 40ks "futuristic SF" weapons (that aren't based upon regular contemporary slug throwers/ballistic weaponry) can't work in real life (Lasguns, lascannons, plasma weapons, chainswords/axes, warp/distort weaponry) without a major rethink of certain laws and/or a major development in power delivery systems.

Generally, those who insist upon making a working chainsword are headed on a one-way trip to either their local trauma centre or the morgue (regardless of whether or not a nurse is related to them). But hey, don't let that stop you. We're in need of real 'pioneers', people to push the envelope and otherwise work the 'bugs' out of the things.

One other thing. English is useful, so is proper spelling. Makes things like your post easier to read, and an added benefit, is that people might take you more seriously if you do. 

I try not to let my sense of reality and my games get confused. Bad things come from that, like really lame "cautionary" tales starring young Tom Hanks'.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i can onley spell phonetically (i looked this one up) _i have dyslexia_ (i looked this one up too) *no joke*

no the chaine sord was safe enough i just codent figure oute a good way to make the blade


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

No offence intended then (my wife was also dyslexic. She has it under control now.).

So, you took an imaginary gun round to the head. An explosive round. That is supposed to blow its target into bloody gobbets? 

Regular bullet, I might have believed (or even a crossbow bolt or an arrow - hell, my own brother shot me with a .22). 

It's just that usually that kind of post gives the impression of an enthusiastic, but troubled 14 year old with a need for "validation" / seeking attention for its own sake.
Dyslexia CAN be beaten/controlled.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Laser weapons are in production now, however nothing like a lasgun exsists yet. Plasma is around, not in weapon form just research.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i agree, laser weapons are in production. also railgun technology is in development im not sure wether or not its actually feesable to create a Tau 'style' rail gun. but it shoots a slug of some sort at hyper velocity and uses all that magnetic shit XD 

also a Bolter COULD be made very easily? just make a man sized automatic grenade launcher. try and 'shrink down' the Heckler and Koch (spelling) auto matic grenade launcher and making it teeny tiny human size  now that would be awesome.


and isnt this just a friendly thread no need for insults really is there?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering the technological leaps made in the last hundred years or so, it's not hard to imagine that any 40k technology is just over the horizon. As said before, rail gun technology is already developed, if only small enough for space based antiballistic missile platforms or ship based defense systems. 

Laser technology is also developed to the point that it can also be used to shoot down ballistic missiles from an airborne platform. 

The bolter pretty much exists already, if only in the guise of an infantry man's grenade launcher. With the constant development of new types of ammunition, it isn't beyond the realms of possibility that a bolter type weapon could appear some time soon.

The biggest problem seems to be scaling down the current technology for man sized use, but considering the size of the first computer, and the fact that most mobile phones now have more processing power than it did 60 years ago, it's a problem that is not insurmmountable.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

plasma isent that deadley iv mesd with a tesla coill and the plasma it maks dosent do any thing but look cool 

rail guns dont work well yet 

there are hand held laisers that can light mathes.

and im thinking more like made in a basment kind of thing 
not a real milatary rail gun 
like somthing to bring to a convention


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Plasma, and Plasma created from Hydrogen is something completely different.

You have Plasma in the Blood. But that doesn't do anything.

Superheated Hydrogen firing at you... Don't get in the way.

Edit - do you know Microsoft Word? Try putting some sentences through a spellchecker. It's far better in the long run, and will help you get better at your words and letters.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

just throwin this out their, but i have a powerfist, its called my right hand. watch out it hurts when i slap you


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I made a bolter out of resin. The dust is _nasty_ stuff, caution to anyone who works with it! Other then that, I haven't done much. I did dress up as a Drop Trooper for Games Day a few years ago, and used a Nerf Longshot painted black and dark green as my hellgun. I also painted a black Aquila onto the turret of the Sheridan in my garage, I'm using it as one of four battle honors won in reenactments. Black Aquila, Broken Sword, Cog, and Shield.

-Dirge


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

you sea thats wat im loking fore pepole who make costumes and stuf


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Edit - do you know Microsoft Word? Try putting some sentences through a spellchecker. It's far better in the long run, and will help you get better at your words and letters.


Firefox comes with one standard now, very easy to use, if you spell a word wrong it will put a red line beneath the word and can even try to guess the word you meant to write.
I am no gramma-nazi but writing like the TP hurts the eyes.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes laser weaponry is of use now its just they dont have it in a small gun but on a HUGE track and its very big with little effect.

bolter is a rapid firing missle launcher so could be done though high chance of blowing up in your face.

auto gun yes its an assualt rifle or to other people machine gun m15 etc.

chainsaw i could make one.

flame thrower yes that is of use now has been for a long time.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

"Boltguns" are just a roid monkey version of assault rifles with HE/hollow points. Now of course hollow points don't actually have an explosive component and HE rounds don't act like bolts really but the idea is similar and really there isn't so much need for your shell to get into a target them explode on a human scale since generally if you put a hole through someone the exits the size of a fist they get up.

Also I saw a setup where they can build a railgun to put on a battleship that can shoot like 20 KM inland with hyper velocity solid rounds which apparently have more power than you are likely to need.

Also I'd saw a chain axe would be easy to build but in the case of some sort of chain axe duel you would be a retard to participate since the minute those blades touch they are probably gonna explode.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i riley want to make a chanesord naw any sugestions on the blade


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Power klaw? Tesla coil plasma? Photos, or you are talking out of your butt....


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

the plasma coil was at my school 

the power claw is in the photo thing search willems power claw


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i may change the bolt Pistol into a bolter it is gonna look sweat


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

A real bolter? Search the AA-12 on Google. That Frag-12 shell looks pretty goddamn bolter-like to me!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

YO!
So the concept of a real bolter: 1960's the gyrojet gun. Shot "missiles" that had small propellants in them Unfortunately not .75 caliber & none with explosive tips. The problem with the weapon was that it cost over $100 to make each bullet. So prototype and then bust.  

Melta gun (microwave emitters) are real but only vehicle mounted. Non-lethal. It will give u a nice tan. 

Sonic Weapons: Real but can they be made lethal? 

Railgun: Well aside what I have seen from work and through friends in the military the Us Navy has a working rail gun. It big though. Like the one in Metal Gear Solid. If you want to get creative you can make a "coilgun" using a disposable camera, and some basic electronics knowledge. It has been shown to shoot small nails pretty far.

Plasma & laser weapons: I'll believe it when I see it. The theory is sound but the amount of power required and the technology isn't there yet. 

I would like to see someone make a power weapon. How about that


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

well the bolter is for air soft 

il try the coil gun thing 

i am stil working on the chanesord the blade is the hardist part once thats done its smoth sailing

the gyrojet bulets do loke like bolter rounds but they dont explode and the gun looks like a normal hand gun not a bolter


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

To make a real eldar harlequin kiss of death, now that would be something. How do they fit all that piano wire into that thing?

I'm definitely considering making power armor and a bolter, though at this point the best I could do is wood, paper, metal or plastic replicas for cosplay. I drew concepts for the armor and bolter on Google Sketchup 7 just to have something to look at and imagine all the functioning parts it would take. 

To make a real working suit of power armor and a bolter, you would have to look at spending tens of thousands of dollars on the materials and fabrication of the parts, get a license to obtain, store and use nuclear materials (for the power pack on the suit) which can cost thousands of dollars a year to maintain if you were to ever get said licensing (ten year plus background check by your government). Then there's the research into making the servo muscles, nerve control and life support systems, and a nuclear power plant you can strap on your back - a few million, easy. Good luck getting the patents, too.

But hey, it would be cool.

And Tony Stark building it in a cave from a pile of bombs and scraps? Entertaining stuff, but that's the fantasy world of comics.


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

Nice bump from the dead, dradcliffe09. He's banned and posted that shit over a year ago.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Whoops! Okay, thanks Horgh!


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

I think if you want to use these for something like LARP or airsofting or paintball, I think you might want to use an existing weapon and then add a resin on it. However if you want to make a realistic weapon that does something similar to what it does in warhammer 40k, I don't think its possible for many civies to get any of it....


----------

